# Calling out the troups in Florida



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking for a group of folks to help with a project for Bill Schwinn. If you live within a reasonable driving distance from Pinellas Park Fl, or beyond but are willing to travel, please PM me.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have PMed you


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok, I have to ask and forgive me if I sound ignorant because im not trying to be. Who is Bill? I think it's awesome that everyone is helping him out but this is the first time I've really seen his name on the board and i was just wondering. Is he a pioneer of some sort?

Hope he does well and if I were in FL i'd help out.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> Ok, I have to ask and forgive me if I sound ignorant because im not trying to be. Who is Bill? I think it's awesome that everyone is helping him out but this is the first time I've really seen his name on the board and i was just wondering. Is he a pioneer of some sort?
> 
> Hope he does well and if I were in FL i'd help out.


I guess he is a pioneer of sorts. He's been breeding dart frogs for decades. Many of the frogs out there today came from his breeders. You haven't seen his name out, a lot, because he's quiet about it; not a braggart like the rest of us . He rarely posts ads for his frogs because he doesn't need to, people come to him. 

He's always willing to help people and now it's our turn to help him.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok I have 5 so far. A few more would be great


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

frogface said:


> I guess he is a pioneer of sorts. He's been breeding dart frogs for decades. Many of the frogs out there today came from his breeders. You haven't seen his name out, a lot, because he's quiet about it; not a braggart like the rest of us . He rarely posts ads for his frogs because he doesn't need to, people come to him.
> 
> He's always willing to help people and now it's our turn to help him.


Oh...nice. Well, I hope he does well. It's cool to see alot of people pulling for him. Wish I was closer to FL.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Still looking for able bodies in Florida!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok Floridians. This is a chance of a lifetime! Get in on the ground floor! 

We have a very special project planned for Mr Schwinn and we need able bodies. Sign up today!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Local volunteers should expect to hear from a fella named Dan Crafts. We hope to have a game plan ready by the middle of the week. 

Thank you! 

We're still taking names, btw


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, here's what we're doing: 



> Folks
> 
> A few of you may know me from years past. Anyway, I will be driving the bus so to speak on the renovation project happening on Bills house this weekend. I figured I would post this in a few places if folks want to help. I will be in town 15-18 Sept but will only be avail part of the day on the 15th as I also have a wedding to attend. We are starting at 0800 15 Sept-16 Sept and will play the 17th by ear....hope to be done by the 17th.. All the indoor animals have been removed to temp homes so most of this is cleanup and construction.. Work to be accomplished is below and tools to accomplish the task would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/770161-post55.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/86812-prayers-please-bill-schwinn-6.html

Don't you all want to be a part of this amazing project? Think how proud your families would be 

We still need volunteers, supplies and money


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Bumping this up, in case anyone else can make it this weekend.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I will be getting into St. Pete tonight and staying at a hotel about 5 miles from Bill's house. If there is anyone who can scoop me up tomorrow morning and give me a lift there, please shoot me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Random, I just spoke with Dan and let him know you'll need a ride. He's on the road right now so maybe give him a call to sure it up?

Anyone else who wants to get in on the fun, call Dan Craft 850-797-3363


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

frogface said:


> Hey Random, I just spoke with Dan and let him know you'll need a ride. He's on the road right now so maybe give him a call to sure it up?
> 
> Anyone else who wants to get in on the fun, call Dan Craft 850-797-3363


Thanks, but Kevin and I made plans for him to scoop me up on his way through!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great!! I wish I could be there.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

We need more painters for tomorrow!


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Youzzzz guys R AWESOME!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

From Dan Craft:



Reptiledan said:


> Operation Bill is well underway. The interior of his house is just about complete, as well as the yard and garage. I am on my own today so if someone has the day off and can provide help it would be much appreciated, I have to leave out for home tomorrow. Still have to put the new and old furniture back into the proper spots and clean/pressure wash the back porch. To the couple of guys that stopped and helped, you all did the work of 10 men...Mike, Kevin, Wes, Bryan, Dwight, and my parents....
> 
> Thank you
> Dan
> 850-797-3363


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Come on frog... you mean no one has a camera on them? Geeze


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

dflorian said:


> Youzzzz guys R AWESOME!!!


Oooooh Doctor Florian, what are you doing today?


----------

